# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  My New Duff

## NoNickel

I have been playing a very nice BRW F5 for 3 years.  I have gotten lots of positive comments on it and I have compared it against lots of the top mandolins out there and have never found another maker's that I liked better.  My BRW is top of the line, Adi top, red maple sides and back with a varnish finish.  Every camp that I went to, I would ask to borrow top of the line mandolins of other campers and teachers to see what it sounded like in my hands (as many of these players were curous to play my BRW, I was usually able to do so, plus mandolin players are just nice people).  There is a big difference between the sound of how someone else plays a mandolin and how you sound on it, so I would not only play their mandolin, but I would carefully listen to the other player play mine and then play theirs.  I had always been happily surprised that my own BRW held up in tone and volume against anything else that I had ever played.  Until ...

Monroe Mandolin Camp, September of 2014, and I was among the largest and most varied set of high end mandolins yet.  And I tried many of them.  While there were a lot of nice mandolins there, my experience was the same, i.e. my BRW in my hands and in anyone else's hand was just as good as mandolins up to 5X its cost.  And then I ran up against Paul Duff.  I asked if he had brought any sample of his work,  All he had was his private instrument, which he readily offered up.  And for the first time, I found a sound that beat mine!  The sound was immediately and noticably diffent, louder, more focused.  I spent about a half hour with it, and blown away by the sound.  Well, I thought, of course a top luthier's own instrument will be that much better.  So I wondered, to myself, if there might be a a way to talk him out of this particular instrument.  Before I could even bring this up, Paul suggested that there is another player at the camp with a 3 year old Duff that I should try.  We tracked that person down and he gladly let me play his as well.  The same "Duff" sound was in that one too.

Cut today, and Paul will be shipping my new Duff on Monday or Tuesday of this week.  Paul will be shipping my new Duff from Down Under on "Monday or Tuesday" of this week.  It is his F5 model, with a flat fretboard, vintage frets, one piece back, Waverlies and a Fern inlay. I am waiting with 'bated breath.

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

danielpatrick, 

DataNick, 

dusty miller, 

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

GKWilson, 

Joey Anchors, 

John MacPhee, 

Steve-o, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## John Gardinsky

It'll be good.

----------


## DataNick

You just had to post those observations didn't you...LOL!

I've been debating in my mind for the next big mando purchase: Paul Duff or David Harvey....this gives me a lot to think about...

Congrats!

----------


## CavScout

I got mine on Friday!  I think ours were both featured on Paul's "What's On The Bench" page at the same time. Also NoNickel...did you post a vid of Old Mountaineer on YT? Was great!

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

John MacPhee, 

masa618

----------


## NoNickel

Yep, I had a jones for that F4.  Paul said it was headed to New York.  I did post Old Mountaineer on youtube some time back, but I'm a bit embarrassed by it now.  That was about 9 months ago and my playing is somewhat better as I have been working a lot with M. Compton.

----------


## CavScout

I thought I remembered that was done on Poe #13.  I think you did a great job. I posted a comment about a week ago. I have been learning OM for a while now. Some parts still give me trouble tho. Well enjoy that Duff. I have a Duff F5 too that I bought new from Gruhn's. I think I'm about set for life now.

----------


## NoNickel

Here the sisters are together.  http://www.duffmandolins.com/whats_on_bench.htm

----------

CavScout

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Congrats!

----------


## NoNickel

I just got an email from Paul.  Friday is D(elivery) day!  So this weekend is going to be fun.  The shipping papers are really kind of interesting.  Apparently, I am now an "importer" of mandolins, or at least of mandolin.  Paul also had to list all of the woods that he used and their origin for the Lacey Act.  (Sugar Maple, Red Spruce and Ebony).

Regarding the my original post, I would be remiss if I didn't reveal that I went to Carter Vintage Guitars after the Monroe Camp and played up a storm on what they had on the wall.  I was also blown away by several that they had there that day, specifcally a Daley "Hoss" replica, a Skaggs Gibson and a Henderson.  All were far and above anything that I had ever played except for the Duffs that I had tried at Camp.  These instruments were much closer to the Duffs (either a little better or a little worse; I didn't have the Duff's there to compare), but they were much more expensive.  I also played a Heiden that was really nice.  The Gils and Weins they had that day did not move me (also, I have owned a Weins in the past and the BRW was just as good IMHO).  I didn't have the courage to ask to play any of the Loars, so I have no comment there.  After all this testing, I ordered my Duff through Carter's.

I will let you all know my feelings after I get my new Duff.

----------

DataNick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Ditto on the 'congrats'!! I'll bet you're gonna love that Duff. . 

Don't forget to post all the pics and soundclips you can manage!

----------


## DataNick

> ...The Gils and Weins they had that day did not move me (also, I have owned a Weins in the past and the BRW was just as good IMHO)...


I heard thru the vine that Compton put down his Gil for a Duff...though Shaun Garrity says he still plays both. Duffs are getting rave reviews out there...seriously thinking of ordering one in the near future before his prices go up...

----------


## mando1man

Sweet!

----------


## NoNickel

Mike Compton plays both his Gilchrist and Duff on a regular basis.  I believe he loves both.  Not sure if he has a favorite.

----------

DataNick, 

sgarrity

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Gorgeous mandolins!

----------


## mtucker

> I heard thru the vine that Compton put down his Gil for a Duff...though Shaun Garrity says he still plays both.


that's a stretch... I think Mike and Steve are just trying to help a really nice guy...who makes really nice mandolins... make his own way! Nothing more. Aussie's rule!!

----------

John MacPhee, 

sgarrity

----------


## DataNick

> that's a stretch... I think Mike and Steve are just trying to help a really nice guy...who makes really nice mandolins... make his own way! Nothing more. Aussie's rule!!


Well I'm not quite following the "stretch" comment; I did say that Shaun says he plays both. The source of the "vine" is a pro who is very good friends with Compton, and was so influenced by what he called "put down his Gil for a Duff" that he went ahead and ordered a Duff as well. If you really want to know who it is PM me and I think you'll agree this guy is that close to Compton and would know. I didn't say it was a fact, just the grapevine and I did offer Shaun's contrasting take...

----------


## JeffD

We are living in a golden age of luthiery, where there are so many choices between fantastic sounding instruments. All these devotional threads, so many excellent people making world class instruments. 

Its is seriously wonderful.

----------

almeriastrings, 

DataNick, 

Jim Nollman, 

Theo W.

----------


## Nick Gellie

> I heard thru the vine that Compton put down his Gil for a Duff...though Shaun Garrity says he still plays both. Duffs are getting rave reviews out there...seriously thinking of ordering one in the near future before his prices go up...


Particularly the way the exchange rate between the AUD and the USD are at the moment, it might be a good time to order.  I have no explanation as to why the USD is so high at the moment given that the US Reserve has a close to zero interest rate policy.

----------


## tburcham

Congrats!

----------


## mandotool

> that's a stretch... I think Mike and Steve are just trying to help a really nice guy...who makes really nice mandolins... make his own way! Nothing more. Aussie's rule!!


you may need to rethink your position on that....his mandolins are not that nice...
some are absolute monsters....mine kicks me in the guts every time i pick it up..

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Mark Seale, 

sgarrity

----------


## NoNickel

It just left Hong Kong!!!

----------


## mtucker

Calm down... :Laughing: ...I thought Compton was playing one of his mandola's, not an F5. Could be wrong though...

----------


## NoNickel

Mike was playing the Duff mandola on loan.  He broke it in and the last I saw, it was for sale at Carter's.  Mike has two Gils (an F4 and F5).  He also owns a Duff F5.  He plays them all.

By the way, I didn't mean to come across as dissing Gilchrist.  I was not doing that.  The one I played at Carter's did not move me, that's all.  *That one.*  And I think it is still there a 6 months later.  As are the Henderson, the Skaggs and the Daley that I really liked.  (Just checked, the Gil is marked sold.)

----------


## DataNick

> Calm down......I thought Compton was playing one of his mandola's, not an F5. Could be wrong though...


No worries; I just wanted to clarify.

It was right around the holidays when my friend (BG pro) asked me to share everything I knew about Duff mandos. His words (and he's close to Mike Compton) were "he put down his Gil for a Duff, so now I'm talking to Paul Duff about ordering one".

Does "put down" mean he never plays the Gil? Of course not, but it would be interesting if he now favors the Duff over the Gil.

However all speculation until we hear it from the source.

What does appear to be the case though, is that Paul Duff is apparently making some top tier mandos these days!

----------


## NoNickel

I have a lesson with Mike tonight.  I will ask him.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mark Seale

I think its important to keep in mind that Mike has close personal friendships with both Steve and Paul.  He's also aware that his choices in instruments affect the interest in that maker, so pinning him down on one or the other may prove difficult.  

Congrats on the new Duff.  Paul is really turning out some great instruments.  And the recent picture of the 16" guitar has me swooning.

----------

sgarrity

----------


## NoNickel

You read my mind.  I would not ask which he prefers and I would expect that he would not answer such a question.  Knowing Mike and his sense of humor, he would likely say "Sure, I put the Gil down when I play the Duff!  And vice versa.  I can't play two at once!"  I think, like all of us, he likes a change now and then.  Just because you love pizza don't mean you don't like steak too.  And even if pizza is your preference, it would get boring if that's all you ever had.  I would just ask if he still plays both, which I know he does.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

sgarrity

----------


## sgarrity

I'm not sure who the "pro musician" was that started this rumor but it could possibly be due to Mike shipping the Gil to Oz for some work last year.  I think it was gone for a few months.  I've heard him play both and he sounds just like Mike Compton on both of them!   :Mandosmiley: 

FYI.....he's on his second Duff mandola.  The first one was short scale and sold through Carter's.  His current mandola is a 17" scale and the bass courses are strung in octaves.  The sound of Mike on the mandola and Joe Newberry on the clawhammer banjo is a slice of musical nirvana!

Paul Duff makes an exceptionally fine mandolin and I'm sure you're going to love your new F5!

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Mark Seale

----------


## DataNick

To be clear, I just reported what a pro friend of his said; and his intent of the usage of "put down" could mean a lot of things. He said "Compton put down his Gil" *not* that Compton said "I put..."

What is of more interest to me is that per his instrument tonal palette, the Duff appears to satisy his needs, like his Gil does.

My inclination (and hope if I do end up buying a Duff) is that for $11k or so less, you're getting that "Gil" equivalent in those respects.

----------

NoNickel

----------


## DataNick

> I'm not sure who the "pro musician" was that started this rumor but it could possibly be due to Mike shipping the Gil to Oz for some work last year.  I think it was gone for a few months.  I've heard him play both and he sounds just like Mike Compton on both of them!


Shaun,

Didn't mean to be mis-interpreted to where a little controversy has erupted, but we'll talk at Temecula on Sat.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> ... we'll talk at Temecula on Sat.


Go ahead...rub it in.

----------

DataNick

----------


## mtucker

Yes, congrats on the new mando, it's lovely. The M5 Gil ain't going anywhere anytime soon and I don't recall anything about a Duff F5 only a 'dola, but who knows. I do believe you'll be happy with your new Duff. Like Mark and I both said; Paul, Steve and Mike are buds, in fact I seem to recall hearing that Steve and Paul collaborated a little on Paul's stuff, the three suspects all want the best for each other and there maybe some special voodoo, mojo and magic going on in those Duffs.  :Wink:

----------


## mtucker

Shaun who again?  Data...relax...I sometimes react to big statements on messages boards where there's room for someone impressionable to veer too far off the road. Let's hug it out in cyberspace!  :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## JAK

Gee, I wonder when Mike Compton switches from one mando to the other, if he ever says, "Time to get off my duff and play the Gil!"

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> Shaun who again?  Data...relax...I sometimes react to big statements on messages boards where there's room for someone impressionable to veer too far off the road. Let's hug it out in cyberspace!


It's all good Brotha!

I just wanted to re-iterate that my reported observations were from the unamed "pro" and not MC...if you're goin to Temecula this weekend we can meet up and talk shop...

----------


## mtucker

:Laughing:  Let me take the Gila Monster out of its cage while I chill my duff down!

----------


## sgarrity

Here you go mandogeeks......a Q&A from six days ago where MC tells you every mandolin he currently owns.

https://mandolinsandbeer.wordpress.com/category/5qs/

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Glassweb

----------


## Phil Goodson

Congrats on the new Duff.  Your description reminded me of my own experience almost 2 years ago when I was able to first play some Duff mandos against my own mandolins.  The Duff F-5 has cured all traces of MAS  for me so far.  Hope you have the same happy experience!! :Smile:

----------


## NoNickel

My Duff left Hong Kong at 7:36 p.m. on March 18 and arrived in Cincinnati, OH at 7:17 p.m. on March 18, so it arrived 19 minutes before it left.  I guess Einstein was right!!!

On the Buzzkill side, it is now held up in Franklin, IL because DHL says that Duties and Taxes need to be paid.  I called DHL, and the following screen chat occurred (excerpt):

Geraldine: Thank you for holding, Daniel. I show that the Duties and Taxes should be already paid. If you would like I can do a trace and have our research team do further investigation on this. They will be able to contact you within 4 hours with more information.
you: So is the phone call that I got in error?
Geraldine: No, it is not since I show that the Duties and Taxes are pending, however, on the label I show that it was shipped with Duties and Taxes paid.
you: Ok, the message said that it was being held but it was supposed to be delivered today. Will it be delivered or is it being held?
Geraldine: I show that the Duties and Taxes are pending and until they are paid or until we can find who paid for them, the package will be delivered.
Geraldine: Would you like me to submit the request?
you: I am a little confused by your last message. If it is going to be delivered, why would I need to submit a request?
Geraldine: I am sorry for any confusion, if we submit the request, our research team will do further investigation on this in order to have the package delivered as soon as possible.
Geraldine: Please let me know if you would like to proceed.
you: Yes, I want to do whatever is necessary to get the item delivered. I have documents from the shipper if you need them.

So, it was supposed to be delivered today, but who knows now.

----------


## varcy

Wow.  I hate that for you.  Good luck getting it soon.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Looks like it's only about an hour and a half drive from Franklin to Bloomington, as long as the traffic's not to bad in Springfield. 
So...any news on the Duff?  :Popcorn:

----------


## NoNickel

Well it is Franklin Park, not Franklin, which is closer to 6 hrs round trip.  So, DHL final figures out (or the customs broker that they are blaming everything on figures out) that there is no duty or taxes due on the mandolin about noon today.  And then they helpfully inform me that it will be delivered the next business day, which is Monday.  It was shipped on Tuesday for delivery by the end of the day on Thurday.  Imagine the cost of that from Perth, Austraila!  But gets here (maybe) on Monday.  Oh well.  I guess it means I have one more weekend with my BRW, which likely will get pretty much ignored once the Duff gets here.

Life is too short to get upset about stuff you can't do anthing about.

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## varcy

You got it?

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I'm hoping that instead of more shipping delays, NoNickel has been so totally enthralled with his new Duff that he just plain forgot to check in!

----------


## NoNickel

It finally arrived last Monday.  Haven't been able to check in for a couple of reasons: 1) my compter is sick and keeps shutting down; 2) a family vacation to the Smokey Mountains.  As I have been out of town, I haven't had a lot of time to play the new Duff, but here are my thoughts so far.  In my personal rating system, I have always rated my BRW as an 8 out of 10, and until last year, I had never played anything that was a 9. (I used the 8 rating as I always assumed there was something better.) When I went to Monroe Camp last year, I played three 9s and all of them were Duffs.  Using my BRW as a standard, I played these three against it and they all beat it.  Others that I played (Gils, Webers, Collings, etc.) were either 8 or lower.  All of the Duff's I played were three years old or older and well played in.
On the way home, I stopped at Carter's Vintage and played what they had.  There was a Daley "Hoss" replica and a Henderson that were both 9s as well, but pretty expensive.  Paul had just delivered some new instruments and I played them.  I ranked them at about a 6 to 6.5 against the BRW (but you have to take into account that these were brand new and the BRW has been played for a couple hours a day for 4 years).
The new Duff was a strong 7 right out of the case.  It took me some time to dial in my own setup (strings and such), but after a few days of playing, and about 4 days on the Tonerite (while I was in the Smokies), it now has a slight edge on the BRW.  It is loud and great tone.  A very responsive intsrument.  Suprisingly, I have not really noticed the change from a radius board and big frets (the BRW) to a flat board and vintage frets (the Duff), which I thought would be different.  I made the change because Paul Duff had told me that you get a more focused sound with the latter and I wanted the same sound as the ones I had tried at camp.

As for fit and finish, nothing can beat Ben's work.  The only makers that I have seen match the BRW inlay, finish and beauty of woods are mandolins from Collings, Kimball, Heiden.  If you call that 10, and I do, then the Duff is about a 9 on fit and finish. Ben's varnish finish is glossier, and maybe thicker.   The varnish on the Duff seems thinner and a bit duller.  I got a one piece back, Waverlies and a fern inlay on the Duff which pushed the price upwards, but still I am very happy and expect the sound will just continue to grow.

----------

Andrew B. Carlson, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Good to hear! You've had me feverish about Duff's all week. I fear it may be getting serious.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Glad to hear your Duff arrived safely. Also glad to hear that you hadn't been abducted by aliens, although a dying computer is probably just as inconvenient. 
I've been under the impression that radius/non radius and fret sizes are strictly an ergonomic preference and had no effect on tone. Never heard the 'focus' thing. 
I do know that the Duff varnish is not fully cured until a year has passed, although it is pretty well hardened after six months. And it is a relatively thin varnish/French polish finish. I've been told that after a few months it can be buffed with a soft cloth to bring out a deeper shine. Don't know how it will compare to the BRW. 
Not that I am a worthy judge of such things, but to my ear, the Duffs I've played have been outstanding tone-wise. 
I hope yours continues to develop and that you are truly satisfied with it in the coming years. 

See you (and the Duff) at Monroe Camp if at all possible.

----------

NoNickel

----------


## varcy

Congratulations on the arrival.

BTW, Carter Vintage Guitars posted a new video on youtube a few days ago of Don Stiernberg playing a Duff.  Likely one you recently played.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Relio

> Congrats on the new Duff.  Your description reminded me of my own experience almost 2 years ago when I was able to first play some Duff mandos against my own mandolins.  The Duff F-5 has cured all traces of MAS  for me so far.  Hope you have the same happy experience!!


Just curious, why'd you let go of your 2007 Altman?

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Just curious, why'd you let go of your 2007 Altman?


Hmmm.   How'd you know that?  (PM me & tell me if we've met.)
The answer is that once I got the Duff, most all of my playing was with the Duff.  I seldom buy an instrument unless I really enjoy the sound of the new one more than any before.  So....  the Altman, as good as it sounds, just kept sitting in the closet being neglected.  Just didn't seem right, so I put it for sale.  Someone will really, really like it and use it. :Smile:

----------


## Randy Linam

Whatever you do...don't sit on your Duff!

----------


## NoNickel

I am just reporting in on the new Duff which is about 5 weeks old now (at least in my hands).  The sound of the mandolin has grown appreciably in the time I have had it.  I take lessons from Mike Compton and he commented this week that the sound had changed a lot just in the one week that he had heard it last.  He said "Imagine what it will sound like in a year, as good as it is now."  That is not faint praise.  My poor BRW does not get much play any longer, I love this Duff so much.  I would not take a $2K premium over what I paid for it, because I really want to hear how it develops.  I couldn't be happier with it.  I am working on Ebeneezer Scrooge with Mike now and when I get comfortable with it, I will post a video.

For those of you that are interested, I will be at the Monroe Mandolin Camp in September.  Anyone who wants to play the Duff or the BRW will have a chance then.  I recommend to anyone out there looking for a great mandolin at a great price to look at a Duff, either new or used.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## bootinz

the mandolin you describe that was paul's own instrument is now mine. i talked paul into selling it to me at the monroe camp. it is a great mando.
congratulations on your duff!

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

NoNickle, 
   Thanks for the update. I'm really glad to hear that you are enjoying your new Duff F5. 
As I (think? I) indicated earlier, I haven't heard a ton of Duffs, but the ones I've heard all sounded great. I think Paul's F5s have a special sound that blends the traditional, Gibson voice with just a hint of a more modern, sweet tone. (That's my amateur's take on it anyway.)

   I hope to see you and many of the other nice folks I met last year, at Monroe Camp again this year. 

Clark

----------


## NoNickel

> the mandolin you describe that was paul's own instrument is now mine. i talked paul into selling it to me at the monroe camp. it is a great mando.
> congratulations on your duff!


Well that was a great instrument and one of three at the Camp that convinced me to get a Duff.  Actually, after playing Paul's mandolin, I was a little cautious, thinking "of course, the one he plays is going to be great."  So I asked if they all sounded that way.  Within minutes I was playing another camper's, and the same sound was there.  The next day, I borrowed Mike Compton's for about 20 minutes, and again, the Duff sound was right there.  So with that kind of consistency, I felt pretty confident that I had found my next instrument.  The hard maple back and sides and the Red Spruce will take some time to break in before it gets that awesome sound that I am looking for, but it is already astounding -- very clear and focused and loud.  Here is part of a recent email from Paul:
"Im so glad to hear how much you like the mandolin. Good to hear it is developing too. I know you will hear big changes in the early months as you play it in. Should really start to develop a voice.  I cant wait to hear it at Monroe Camp! Keep me posted as to how it is sounding, Im really happy it is doing the business for you."

Paul was really a gentleman to deal with too.

----------

DataNick

----------


## NoNickel

> NoNickle, 
>    Thanks for the update. I'm really glad to hear that you are enjoying your new Duff F5. 
> As I (think? I) indicated earlier, I haven't heard a ton of Duffs, but the ones I've heard all sounded great. I think Paul's F5s have a special sound that blends the traditional, Gibson voice with just a hint of a more modern, sweet tone. (That's my amateur's take on it anyway.)
> 
>    I hope to see you and many of the other nice folks I met last year, at Monroe Camp again this year. 
> 
> Clark


Clark, hope we get to room again.  Are you still playing the Weber?

I put some new strings on last night.  For the first time, I tried the Gibson Sam Bush monels.  They are a little bright right now, but once they calm down they should be ok.  I have heard that you get a little better note separation on them.  I think I did notice that last night.

----------


## MandoJason

Hey NoNickel, I would really love to hear what Mike has to say about the Gil/Duff comparison...Im sure they are both different and both wonderful mandolins. I've not played enough on a Duff mando to have an opinion. The ones I've played at Carter Vintage were really nice but they were brand new at the time w/ no/little playing and I was comparing it to 97 Gil that is very nice so I leaned toward the Gil. When I bought Ellis #42 from Carter Vintage (one of the Ellis' made for Skaggs in the mid 80's) I compared it to that old Henderson, a Gil, a Kimble and 2 Duff mandos and I went w/ the Ellis for its depth, craftsmanship and "pop" but I've heard great things about the Duff's. If you think of it and get the time I'd love to hear what Mike thinks about the 2 in discussion. 

How did yours sound brand new? I felt like one of the ones I played was tight/a little restricted but I was being very very picky and I was really enjoying the Ellis and the Henderson (which are polar opposites in sound to my ear, but equally wonderful!). 

Would you describe the Duff's as a traditional or more modern sound?

----------


## NoNickel

For those of you that are looking for a nice Duff this fern looks like a great buy.  Except for the Waverlies and one piece back looks like the twin of mine.  NFI.  http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/86515

----------


## NoNickel

I had promised a sound file of the new Duff.  Here it is after a couple of months.  I don't know much about home recording so sorry for the sound quality. This is the break from "Letter to My Darling" which I am working on.  Also forgive the playing as: 1) I have only been working on it for about a week or two; 2) I always freeze up some when playing for others or recording; and 3) I'm not much good anyway. :Crying: 

For comparison purposes, I played the same thing with my BRW.

----------


## MandoJason

both sound great...i like the duff better though....thanks for posting, definitely enjoy the Duff conversations, sound clips and feedback...thanks NoNickel...enjoy!

----------


## ferrousgeek

First off, a belated congratulations on the acquisition of your Duff!

To back up a bit to some earlier posts. Last year at IBMA, Compton was definitely playing a Duff for the Monroe Style Workshop. I was totally smitten by the tone of that mandolin and it has haunted me since. Mike played the same instrument during his sets as well.

Watching YT vids of recent performances, it is all Gil.

FWIW, I recently played a 2014 Heiden A at a shop here in NC (no affiliation whatsoever). It was as responsive and pleasing tonally as anything I've ever had in my hands. Someone really needs to buy that thing so I can get some sleep.

----------


## NoNickel

Actually, right now he is not playing either.  He is pounding the heck out of a 1922 Loar that he has on loan from some kind party.  If someone gave me a Loar to play for a while, I would put my favorites down too.

----------


## Glassweb

i actually think he's playing a July 9th top-bound from 1923...

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks for posting the sound-clips NoNickel. Both mandolins sound good to me, as well as your playing. I would also say that I prefer the Duff, but...I have to face the fact that I may have picked the Duff because I _wanted_ it to sound better. 
And although I appreciate the recordings, I've learned that the only way to really judge is 'live and in person'.

----------

NoNickel

----------


## NoNickel

Hopefully, you will hear it soon Clark.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I had promised a sound file of the new Duff.  Here it is after a couple of months.  I don't know much about home recording so sorry for the sound quality. This is the break from "Letter to My Darling" which I am working on.  Also forgive the playing as: 1) I have only been working on it for about a week or two; 2) I always freeze up some when playing for others or recording; and 3) I'm not much good anyway.
> 
> For comparison purposes, I played the same thing with my BRW.


Nice clips. They show clearly why I love me a Duff. It sounds very nice, complex, with beautiful overtones ...

Last weekend I´ve been "away". I played some interesting mandolins. Among them were a Duff F-5, a Hogan F-5 (HoGo Adrian Minarovic´s brand), and a Vana A-5. In the mix was a nice Capek F-5 and around was a nice post-Loar-Fern F-5. All in all a Duff sounds nice and traditional. It somewhat strikes the Fern vein. What´s not to like. (The Hogan was very nice also and the Vana was very strong, yet quite new. They all had a different sound going on).

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Gary Alter

ferrousgeek if it's the same 2014 Heiden A that was at Lowe Vintage I believe you can get some rest now.

----------


## ferrousgeek

> ferrousgeek if it's the same 2014 Heiden A that was at Lowe Vintage I believe you can get some rest now.


Yes it was. Noticed yesterday it was marked as sold, thank goodness!!!!

----------


## NoNickel

> i actually think he's playing a July 9th top-bound from 1923...


  I am guessing you must be right about this.  When I watched the Mike Compton Concert Window last Monday, Heidi (the man's lady) was running the chat and said that it was a '22 that was only a few serial numbers off of Monroe's.  I just looked up Monroe's, and Wikipedia (the font of all knowledge) said that Monroe's Loar is July 9, 1923.  So that makes sense.  I have a lesson with Mike tonight, so I will ask.

----------


## mcgroup53

He played the Gil F5 exclusively at MonMan Camp 2015

----------


## NoNickel

> He played the Gil F5 exclusively at MonMan Camp 2015


Not Exclusively.  He had his Duff there and I traded mine for his on the first night.

----------

mcgroup53

----------


## NoNickel

> Not Exclusively.  He had his Duff there and I traded mine for his on the first night.


Well temporarily at least.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

NoNickel, I know your Duff is a lot newer than Mikes, but I'm curious as to your (and his) impression of the two when compared side-by-side, now that yours has broken in somewhat. 

Also, I hear tell that there were several other Duffs there this year. Any info you'd care to divulge about those other instruments and their specific traits? Did you play any other ones? And how was Paul doing? And Will? And Mike? And Heidi? And Raymond? And how was the Camp? 
Inquiring minds want to know.

----------


## NoNickel

Clark, we dubbed them kissing cousins.  You can easily tell that they were made by the same man.  In fact I played probably 4 other Duff's, including an A, and they all had the same feel and tone.  Very consistent.  I was talking with Paul when Tony Williamson walked up (the Loar guy, that's right).  He just ordered a Duff for himself.  What does that say??  Everyone else was there: Huffmaster, Will Kimble, Heidi, and Mike.  Everyone in fine form.  Two significant upgrades this year:1) the food was just outstanding (they had a chef); and 2) two after-hours programs that were just killer: a) Tony Williamson told the history of the mandolin from the middle ages to Gibson, with lots of musical interludes and great stories (great player) and probably 2 or 3 loars and a 28 Fern etc that he played; b) some original bluegrass boys played a couple of songs and then told tons of stories about Bill M.  That was just great.

All in all it was a great time.  I wouldn't have missed it for the world.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Clark, we dubbed them kissing cousins.  You can easily tell that they were made by the same man.  In fact I played probably 4 other Duff's, including an A, and they all had the same feel and tone.  Very consistent.  I was talking with Paul when Tony Williamson walked up (the Loar guy, that's right).  He just ordered a Duff for himself.  What does that say??  .....


Part of what it says is that Tony has played Duffs many times in the past, especially when traveling to places where he doesn't want to risk damaging a Loar.   He also is one of the few dealers for Duffs in the U.S.  
I got mine from him several years ago.  Great guy to work with OR listen to. I bet he'll have a booth at IBMA next week with lots of info.   NFI.  :Smile:

----------


## Tempotantrum

Hey All-

I just acquired Duff #200 a few weeks ago.  I ordered it from Carter's prior to it even arriving based on the pics from Paul's workbench (the back is amazing) and having played/heard several at Monroe camp a couple years ago.  I will post pics and more info on it later.  Out of the box it is really different than my Hutto which is wide open, woody and resonant.  The Hutto has a "scooped mid's" sound - bassy with strong trebles while the Duff has more mid-range punch and a powerful chop. The Duff does has a woody "Pop" that the Hutto does not but the Hutto is louder to my ear.  I think in the month I have had it it already sounds a bit different (could be that the strings are toast already).  Mr. Compton had a chance to play it  before it shipped and stated it was one of the best new mandolins he has ever played - I'll take his word on that!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## NoNickel

How about some pictures of that back?  As the owner of #196, I know that you have a great one.  Congratulations.

----------

